

Google's new browser  - androidsuckers
http://androidsuckers.com/download-google-chrome-beta-apk-for-android/
Google chrome Beta 28 is finally here. It’s the most advanced version in the family. It comes with lots of amazing features like Full screen browsing on smartphone as well as tablets.
======
gregorkas
Does anyone else have problems with canvas on the new Chrome?

